# Would you have sex after a 1st date?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

yes or no?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hell no first u must win my heart ...


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nope, I don't even kiss after a first date let alone have sex.

I waited over 6 months for that.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You can have sex BEFORE the first date if she's a hooker. Thanks God for hookers! Hey wait - that's me. Thank ME for hookers.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have. Usually it doesn't go down that way but like i said it has happened. When it comes to sex, its whenever she's ready. Me? I'm ready whenever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have before (not the smartest thing ever but I didn't get any STDs that I know of). These days there probably wouldn't even be a first date because there's no point when you aren't looking for anything.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Most of the time, no. The only exception I have to this rule is if we've met online and talked for a while to the point of feeling comfortable with each other. After officially meeting on the first date, sex would be possible.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I would not have sex with Leo cuz I don't roll that way. Although, I will have to admit, he was an attractive fellow in his youth. The only Leo movie I enjoyed was Romeo + Juliet. Back to your question. No I would not have sex until after five dates because rushing into sex most of the time ends up giving you bad results.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, if the chemistry is there.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

It depends. Did we get to know each other pretty well before the first date? Is there a real connection between us? Is there chemistry? There are too many variables to answer this question with a simple yes or no.

Also, Leonardo is a girly man. Not my type.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

Guess it depends on how horny I am.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What if netflix and chill IS the first date?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

She can't have mah milk n' cookies while we datin'!


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I feel like it's not a good idea to give out everything before the person gets a chance to know who you are. That's how flings happen imo. Besides sex builds emotion and I don't think it would be good for anyone's mental health here to have a fling.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it's tacky in my personal opinion, but if it's what other people do, good for them. I believe a date should be strictly that, & then overtime get to know the person & see if they're open to that ..or yourself, & in my case I would do no such thing ..no matter how aroused I was.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

*Chokes down popcorn waiting for slu7s to say Yes* (jk) opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

After a 1st date? You mean with myself? If the mood struck me...


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

After the first date is too soon in my opinion.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Only if it's Leo


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Probably not. But mostly because I'm a wimp and can never see myself being on that level on the first date.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure, if she wanted to. I'd have to wear a johnny, though.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I would never have sex, period.

Not even with Leonardo DiCaprio. (He does nothing for me anyway.)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have but I don't see myself doing it again. I mean, probably not, never say never. I've had ons before but they were all in the past. My last two gf's and I had sex after our first date, but I mean we had a chance to get to know each other before we even went out, a whole, whole lot more than you would just after having a first date. First dates of course aren't always like that though, and I'm looking for a lot more than just sex and a lot of the time you still don't even really "know" someone, at all, until you've known them for a few weeks or months imho, anyways. And sometimes not always then. And the things I was looking for in a relationship when I was in my twenties, and even in my thirties, is not what I'm looking for now.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Not after

possibly before

Edit: kidding aside, no. I need to be with a person for a while before that happens.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My hormones usually take over if the guy is cute and easy to talk to. And is a good kisser.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Every chance I get. If both people are comfortable enough and feeling the chemistry, why not?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*What..*

Hell, NO.

I have more respect for myself than that.

Circumstances depending, I might get lost in the moment, but I would only ever *consider* doing that with someone I've known for a long time and am really close with or someone whom I was with before and happened to be reunited with.

If it was a stranger, I would *never* do that to myself.

I may still be a virgin, but I'm a gentleman at heart.

Conditions met, if my partner-whom I'm intimately close with-initiates the mood, then I guess I would follow up with it.

All depends, but I wouldn't do it with just anyone, no.

Thanks,

T.R.G.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No.

I think that probably there is a rule and all the chicks who said no are the yes and the ones who said yes are the no, hmmmm.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

it's possible
i tend to like people that i'm friends with first so there's usually months of built up sexual tension there


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Fornification is an act of the devil. Marriages should only be consummated when child rearing season comes around.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd have sex even before the first date.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

n-no, baka...*blushes*.


----------



## inker (Nov 16, 2015)

Well it depends on what you want: a one night stand or a relationship. I was always looking for relationships so no to sex so fast. For me it's more important to be able to communicate ok, have fun, look for humor and then the sex part. Which is like the easiest thing in the world to do - so why use it first? There are way more interesting things in a person before getting to the sex part. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pastelic (Jun 18, 2015)

It depends, but most of the time no.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have no rules but that's unlikely to happen.

DiCaprio can have me though, if he's not still rocking that gut.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I would be willing but not preferred.

If the woman comes on I would feel bad stopping her because I don't think women react well to that type of rejection.

But that seems really fast unless you just want to be FWBs


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I like how a lot of guys are like i'd be down and most girls are like ehhh about that...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

My milkshake brings all the girls to the yard.
and there like its bettah than y'alls 
damn right its better than y'alls 
i can teach you 
but I have standards 

I wouldn't have sex after a first date, mostly because I'd go full germaphobe and worry about STD's or something, also I'd like to know get to know someone and love them instead of a one night stand.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If I went on a date and she wanted to then probably yeah.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sex still has such a strange stigma to it in a lot of places. I don't understand it. It doesn't matter in my case because I don't leave my house and may as well have reverted to a virgin at this point, but if I go out with someone, and we're attracted to each other, and we both like sex, (besides my crippling shyness and anxiety that make it impossible for me to cope with this situation) what's the problem? Going on a date with someone who is really uptight about sex and has some absurd gameplan where a bunch of criteria has to be met like x amount of dates first, moral problems, or even worse, religious hangups, it's a major turn off. I like sex. I wouldn't want to be with someone who didn't. I know that in our society, a man who wants sex is a pig and a woman who wants sex is a sl*t, but I don't agree, and I hate stupid stereotypes like that. I'm not saying a woman has to just give herself to me - no questions asked - on the first date, but if it has to go through some silly social implications checklist, I'm losing interest fast. If we both like sex and are attracted to each other, there shouldn't be too many problems. If I'm attracted to you buy you're not attracted enough to me, or it turns out you're just not that into me, that sucks, that's life, it's my loss. At least that's a good reason.


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

If I liked her, no. If I'm desperate and haven't had sex in a while (who am I kidding? that's always the case), then yes.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Hell no first u must win my heart ...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

GGTFM said:


>


Excellent being a flirt is appreciating the chase, the kill is the easy part being at the top of the food chain an all :/


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Only if she will.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Excellent being a flirt is appreciating the chase, the kill is the easy part being at the top of the food chain an all :/


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Male to female ratio on the poll. Typical lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

aquariusrising said:


> Male to female ratio on the poll. Typical lol


Some might say it's biological.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm male and voted no, which is true 99 times out of a 100 but under the right circumstances.

Actually the first time I had sex was after the first date, 3.5 years after the first date.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Before the first date!


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Would I want to? Probably. But the guy would think i was a huge **** and lose interest. welp.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I mean, to be honest... I have done it before, a couple of times. I don't think it's a good idea, but I have done it. Eh, whatever.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

I think it's a great idea. That's why I always pushed for it by the end of every date. Why not? Might as well go for it. Usually the girl is up for it by the second date anyway.What's the difference?:nerd:


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

If I knew the person well, then it could happen. Also depends on who I am going out with and how I feel about them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes. Chemistry can easily trump a rule of thumb


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd be wayyy to nervous to make a move after da 1st date.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

No. Its kind of creepy.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope. I would be highly surprised if I found her attractive enough after such a short time (doesn't seem to work that way with me any more). I would also find it too uncomfortable in other ways, even if I did find her attractive enough.


----------

